# Datcope's Lawn Journal



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

To celebrate my yard turning one today, I thought it would be a good time to start a lawn journal. To provide some background, our house sits on a 1 acre lot with a 'clean slate' front yard and lots of mature oaks in the back. The yard, Common Bermuda, and sprinkler system were included in the purchase of the house, so needless to say both need some TLC (more to come on both topics).

Thanks to @ware for suggesting Google Earth, I now know that I have 6M of Bermuda in the front/side yards...







Additionally, in the backyard we have 4M of Bermuda installed by the builder and 4M of Palisade Zoysia we installed this past summer (I love that grass!).

This is the first time I have had Bermuda or Zoysia grasses (all of my experience is with St. Augustine), so my neighbor and I decided to mow it at a 3.5" HOC. Here is a photo of the front yard last October...





Over the first 12 months we....

.....installed a 200 gallon Shumard Oak (my dad's favorite tree) and a 45 gallon Big Tooth Maple (my wife's favorite tree). Combined with planting them late and this past summer being exceptionally hot, we lost the Big Tooth Maple and have our fingers crossed on the Shumard Oak.
....purchased a John Deere S-240 lawn mower (thank you sweetheart), a trailer to haul the leveling sand this spring and a 15 gallon mounted sprayer (for the first time in my life I plan maintain the yard myself).







....installed a fence around the back yard and started our pool which pretty much took out the Bermuda in the back yard (I plan to replace what's left with Zoysia).









Moving forward, the key points of my 2019 plan are....

....put down my 1st dose of pre-e (Promiadine) and post-e (Celsious) the week of February 11th
....scalp the Bermuda down to a 0.5" and level with Masonary sand the week of March 18th (if I can wait that long)
....put down my 1st dose of SA the week of March 25th
....put down my 2nd dose of pre-e (Promiadine) and my post-e (Celsious) the first week September
....establish the new lawn with a HOC of 1.5"

And in my spare time....

....re-work the sprinklers in both the front and back yards with rotary sprinklers
....install 6M of Zoysia in the backyard 
....re-work landscape lights to include Oaks in backyard
....install disappearing stream in back yard


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Awesome! Wish I could get aerial views. Google earth still doesn't show my neighborhood. Guess it's time for a drone!

Looking forward to your progress!


----------

